# Concrete floor?



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

Third find in 3 years, but always looks like concrete? Burrs saved!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Lucky, only every had one stone.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

The green beans are drying on concrete floors on the outside, the only way to clean the beans (destone) is after roasting, You did the roast?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@3aan said:


> The green beans are drying on concrete floors on the outside, the only way to clean the beans (destone) is after roasting, You did the roast?


----------



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

@3aan said:


> The green beans are drying on concrete floors on the outside, the only way to clean the beans (destone) is after roasting, You did the roast?


I thought so. Yes, I roasted, spotted it in the gene.


----------



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

jeebsy said:


>


Great picture, that's what I imagined it would look like!


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

PIP said:


> Great picture, that's what I imagined it would look like!


Must be where the tobacco flavor migrates from!? Hope it is not snuff related!

Is that black mold on the bottom of the building?


----------

